# updated- Sarah has EPM



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sarah seems to have some neurological issues going on and now I see why she was so cut up when we got her home  We thought she was just rather clumsy because her feet were so long. She has been having a lot of trouble getting up. Yesterday was the first time I saw her get up from sleeping and she seemed to loose her balance and back step quickly to catch herself. I had her in a new field and she spend all last night at the bottom of the hill. When I went to get her, she seemed to not want to go up the hill. She also does this circling thing with her head down low, which we thought was just a quirk, but this morning she went to get a drink from the trough then just circled around away from it like she didn't mean to do it :chin: 
We had put her back in her quarantine pen, and when I went to brush her this evening she was just laying there shaking. I didn't know what was going on at first, but she must have been struggling to get up, she tried to get up again with some urging and fell back against the wall of the barn and was stuck there. I ran to get my husband to help and when we both were coming back down she managed to get back up. She cut her hocks up and was just shaking all over. We calmed her down and took her up to wash her up. Feels like she has several old cuts on her hocks like she has done this before. I think she may have done this a few days ago and got stuck on her hay manger, she had a new cut on her face and the hay manger had been moved about 3 feet. 
We did call the vet to come back and do some blood tests on her. I am really hoping is is something we can treat. Unfortunately she acts a lot like a horse I knew that had epm :sigh: 
If you think of it please say a little prayer for Sarah tonight, she needs it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

Oh I am so sorry. :hug:  While I was reading...I also was thinking EPM.
Send prayers and good thoughts...I hope the vet will give you good news. :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

I am so sorry! I hope she pulls threw. I know how happy you were when you got her.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

Shes not as uncoordinated in the rear as a horse with epm, but the circling and aimless walkng and having trouble getting up is similar. She walks off fine, and I did try spinnning her in tight circles and she did that fine, but was more stiff in the neck than anything. I don't know, I really hope our vet can figure out what it is and we can help her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

I am so sorry :hug: I hope she is OK.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

Poor girl I sure hope it's not EPM I've never had to deal with that *knock on wood* but have read plenty of stories about the slow recovery. :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

Our vet was just here this afternoon. He didn't _think_ it was EPM or encephalytis as both of those are generally one sided and she is also not really showing any uncoordination... but also couldn't figure what it was. He did pull blood and is going to run a lyme and rickettsia test on her today... also didn't really feel like it was one of those though as that most generally shows up as a lameness. He said he can send an sample out to run a serum test for EPM on monday if we want it, but problem with that is that you can get false results from it and may not even be in the serum yet, and the test was $135 at minimum. The other test for EPM is a spinal tap that would be a for sure result, she would have to be taken to a larger clinic and he thought would run us $800 for the procedure and test :sigh: So waiting on the lyme test as of now, and not sure about sending the serum, need to talk to hubby.
So what the vet and I came up with it as possibilities:
-start of EPM
- Could have had EPM or Encephalytis in the past and never fully recovered (this doesn't seem logical though as she was reportable an amish horse and likely wouldn't have put the money into that) 
- spinal injury - most likely in her neck. This is seeming most likely in my mind right now and would be a reason why she was sent to a sale barn. 
- weakness in her hing limbs (she is thin with almost no muscle) combined with poor feet -but can't find reason for stiffness in her neck with this :shrug: but is her neck stiff from struggling from getting cast so many times?

If it is just a general weakness from muscle loss and being underweight we can obviously work on that. And try to fix her feet up. But then he is worried that if it actually is EPM, we waited to long to treat? The caluses on her hocks make me thing this is a long standing thing though :chin: And I have also had her here a week and half and its not any worse....
:sigh: IDK


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

Sounds like she is going blind. Check her eyes. She may be just able to see shadows and that could be declining. If she is, place her in a safe paddock and walk with her to show her where everything is. Bells and wind chimes on the fence can also help her to "hear" how close she is to the fence. If you have another equine you can place a bell on the other's halter to be her eyes. Being blind isn't a death sentence it will just take some time to show her how to adapt. I've known plenty of good blind horses and donkeys that are doing fine. The last one I heard of did the same thing as Sarah is doing. He's been totally blind for the past 4+ years and is doing well. I pray she will be okay.

Gina


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

I don't really think anything is wrong with her eyesight. Shes sees the fence fine and finds her feed and water bucket even if I move it. And will see me coming and turn around to greet me. And she sure sees if I have a treat in my hand even if I am a few feet away. 
The problem with her mostly with her getting up, that is how she is injuring herself. Unfortunately if is in my quarantine barn that she is hurting herself because her shelter is the overhang of the bank barn. She lays too close to the wall sometimes, when she she tries to get up she loosed her footing and ends up closer the the wall and gets herself stuck. I have been putting her a big field with my buck during the day and she has been fine there because she lays out in the open and has enough room to get up, and I can keep a better eye on her there.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

Got a message from our vet and Sarah does have lyme disease. Fingers crossed that this is what is causing her problems. I'll call him back in the am and probably pic up some drugs to start treating her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

Hope you can treat it and she is OK :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah*

This is what she is doing. I think this is the worst I have seen it. 



 This is her second attempt at getting up. She tries then lays there and shakes for 10 minutes, then tries again. She did this 3 times. We were finally able to get her up with me pulling her head and my husband pushing her butt. She was up in her quarantine field this morning, but from the looks of her layed in the mudd and rain all night. I think I will just keep her in with the buck from now on so I can keep a better eye on her and check her in the night if I need to.
My husband is on his way now to get the meds for the lyme and to take my camera with the video to the vet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry you and Sarah have to go through this :hug: I hope the meds work.....


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Shes done with lyme treatment and no improvement  I had thought she was getting better because she can get up sometimes, but other times she can't. Yesterday morning she tried 4 or 5 times to get up, she ended up falling on the fence, but luckily was able to roll off it. I felt so helpless, I was there alone and absolutely nothing I could do to help her. She finally was able to get up, but she was so winded and distressed from struggling. Its heartbreaking. 
Talked to the vet about options. We are running an epm test on her. I don't feel it is epm, but I feel guilty not trying more. My bank account was pretty much drained buying her so I am running out of options. If not epm we are looking at some type of spinal injury, in which case there is really nothing I can do. I can't afford to x-ray her whole back and couldn't afford any surgeries on her, and even then wouldn't know if it would help. 
Our vet feels we should probably put her down if we can't help her and give her qaulity of life and can't keep her from hurting herself.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Thats so sad! She's such a beautiful . . mule? right?
I'm wracking my brain to try and think of a way to be able to help her get up when she's laying down . . .

Is she on the older side? It could be old age. And from the video, maybe she just has problems with her back hips/legs. She's such a big girl, she could just be over tiring herself. . . . Maybe some protein or calcium to help build up bone and muscle strength? Or exercise with her back legs? I could just be a sappy useless heart though . . . Maybe because she spends so much time trying to get up she uses all her energy/food income....

I'm really not good with equines, but my heart goes out to her, she's so beautiful and sounds so sweet from what I'm reading about her. I wish I could help somehow. She's in my thoughts and prayers, and I hope that there is something you can do for her. I know what you mean about expenses though, I had a sick goat I had to just watch get sicker because we couldn't afford proper treatment and what we could afford wasn't working.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

I am not sure if this site will help...but look at the link here for Bracken Poisoning in horses...a simple regiment of Thiamine can help daily...you may want to just go that route with vit B for her because many poisonings can lead to dissorientation and they say Thiamine helps...just a thought. Hope this link helps or the site.

http://www.petmd.com/horse/conditions/t ... _poisoning

http://www.petmd.com/horse/conditions


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Oh poor baby-I am so sorry you are experiencing this. I hope you can find some treatment method that helps her.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

I can't help but review the conditions you explain and compare them to the Bracken Poisoning symptoms..they are almost exact ! Maybe that is it ! and it says it takes up to 3 mths to surface..didn't you just get her ? Gosh I hope that is what it is and Thiamine can help her !!!????


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Poor Girl. That is so sad.

Apachedowns - that does sound like what is being described and what the video shows. Hopefully that is it and it can be easily fixed.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

I just PM her in hopes to have her read through that link before its too late...I sure hope that is the problem as it seems easy to fix if treated in time....


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Thank you Apachedowns. I will run that by my vet.
We just got in from searching for her... we woke up this morning and she was not in the field. The fence was down, looks like she fell on it again, not the first time but was the first time she actually broke it. We searched for hours for her and finally our neighbor called and she was in the yard and they put her in their barn. I have no idea where she went but she was wet so had to have gone down in the creek. She was completely exhausted and out of it. I walked her back home and shes in the roundpen grazing right now. 
Hope we can get this figured out before she hurts herself more.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

OMG Maggie somehow I didn't see this until now!  I am so very sorry poor sweet Sarah is having these issues. I hope and pray something can be done to save her.

I wanted to ask, I have a lot of friends who work with horses, own horses, rescue horses on facebook. Some work in top vet clinics as well such as Rood and Riddle in Lexington.
Do you mind if I post the video with a little info and see if anyone has any suggestions at all? I can tell them about the Lyme disease/that she's been treated, concerns about EPM, but see if there is anything else at all that they could suggest? 
If not that's perfectly okay, I know you know your horse stuff  I just feel so bad for you all, I can't imagine how heartbreaking this is


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

I would search around for a few horse forums...join and post about her... and see if anyone on there won't have some more ideas. :thumb: Good luck! :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

I guess that would be okay if you put her on the rescue page.
I did post on a horse forum but didn't get any help really. Most replies were just to put her down and she wasn't worth saving.

Our vet just happened to be coming down the road when I was dumping our manure cart yesterday and stopped to ask about her. Her put her back on the doxycylen and smz. She had seemed to do downhill again yesterday and my last dose of doxycylen was tuesday morning. Basically just trying to keep her from getting worse until we can figure out what is going on with her. The EPM test will hopefully be done friday. He hasn't gotten back to me about the bracken poisoning yet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

:hug: Sorry the horse forums didn't bring any help. I am praying for you and Sarah. ray:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

How long was she on the Lyme treatment? I have had 2 dogs that tested positive for Lyme and in both cases the treatment was a moth long - I don't know if would be the same for a horse/mule though...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

She was on it 10 days (an entire bottle), and now is back on it again. You generally see some improvement within 7-10 days.

Our buck and her to soo attached to eachother. It was sort of a love hate realationship at first, the buck was in love, Sarah wasn't so sure about her sticky friend. The buck would generally just stay in his shed all day long, now that shes in the field with him he will go lay out in the field near her. 
I've been keeping her in the roundpen at night time incase she falls against the fence, the panels will just slide over instead of her getting caught up. Last night when I took her out Copy (the buck) just screamed and screamed, he was so upset! And the day she got loose and went to the neighbors, I kept her in the roundpen most of the afternoon. I finally put her back in the big field in the afternoon and they went down to the hay bin together, the buck started right in eating his hay and she just stood next to him with her head resting on his back. It was a little tear jerking.

This is a picture I took of them one morning


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Such a sweet picture! I laughed at the idea of her not knowing what to make of her "sticky friend" :ROFL:

I hope you can get this all figured out-she seems like such a sweet girl.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Oops i meant stinky! Although his hair is pretty sticky from him peeing all over himself lol
I didn't hear from the vet, so I imagine they never got the test done yet, friday was supposed to be the soonest it could have been done. She fell on the fence twice yesterday, I think she tries to hard not to lay down and just get too exhausted, her heads goes down to the ground and she just falls over. Both times she got right back up, the first time she banged her head on a fence post pretty hard. I checked on her and she seemed okay. I wish she would stop standing next to the fence. We have the horse no-climb and its not terribly tight so it does have a little give, but still!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

How old is this girl? I think you said somewhere but I don't remember.

Also, what about exploring....an ear infection? Sometimes they can be so off balance and dizzy if they have a bad ear infection. Also, if her back legs are arthritic that would prevent her from being able to get up (like she was in the picture) Have you tried to give her bute? Bute would take away any pain and you could see if she does better-she should not be on bute long term, but if she acts better while taking it you would know it is most likely an arthritis issue and there are high powered joint supplements available.

I know you most likely already though of these smaller diagnosis type things but I just thought I would throw that out there-just to see.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Shes around 15, maybe younger. I don't think it is arthritis as she is not showing any signs of pain walking, flexing, etc. It seems more nuerologic.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

Friend, Brayerhill farm on FB and also Crosscountry equine and me, Kristinn Klug. If you need help finding the others, let me know.
My mule, Treasure has a stifle problem most likely caused by the beating she got at the auction. I'm putting her on Cosequin. My farrier thinks she'll out grow it but says the supplement is good for all ages and helps head of joint problems in the future.
Hope Sarah is feeling better soon. Hugs to both of you!

Gina


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Poor Sarah - Video added 3/3*

My husband just got off the phone with the vet, Sarah's tests came back positive for EPM. I thought for sure my husband would say no to the treatment ($800 a month - and will need 2 months treatment :shocked: ), but he seems to want to help her too, said he doesn't have the heart to put her down now. Just not sure where I am going to get $1600!!
My buck kids better grow fast so I can sell them!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, at least you know what it is!!! Thats a start!

I'm so happy that you have a place to go now!!! Please please please get better Sarah!! She's in my prayers ray: ray:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

What a lucky girl she is to have found you. Her problem was probably why she ended up at the auction to begin with. Most people, if they had bought her would not have spent the time and money to find out what was wong with her, let alone treat her. You are truely her guardian angle. Thank you for saving her and helping her. :hug: Get well Sarah, I'm pulling for you.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. We will appreciate any prayers for her to get her well. Hopefully she has not had it too long to help her.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow-congrats that you got a diagnosis on this that is awesome! Bless you for trying to help her :clap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm glad you got a diagnosis! :hug: EPM isn't the worst thing that can happen to her...hopefully with treatment she will recover. :hug: I'll be praying! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you have answers...prayers sent..... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I was hoping she didn't have EPM, but glad you were able to figure it out. Poor Sarah, I hope and pray she can recover. 
When I worked with horses years ago I took care of a very nicely bred thoroughbred mare who had a GREAT pedigree, didn't know at the time how special her 'breeding' was, but I knew how special she was to me because she was absolutely sweet and 'quiet.'
I found out the reason she never raced is because she got EPM really REALLY bad when she was young, a yearling I think. They were able to get her over it and you'd never have guessed she ever had anything like that.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Praying for you and for Sarah! ray: She has such a sweet face; I hope she has a full recovery.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Have you started treatment? How is she doing?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She has had one week of treatment, so far no change.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ray: :hug:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Is she on Baycox?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She is on Marquis


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Ask about the baycox


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Really cant expect to see results immediately. I have read a lot about it and in most cases it takes 3 weeks to see any improvement. The second week she may be worse because that is the time period that protozoa are dying off and cause inflammaton in the cns.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope she gets better. She's such a beautiful animal. All my thoughts and prayers go to her and you.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you, really appreciate that.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I really hope you can bring this girl around-you are doing a great job. 

Oh and I must say--even looking at your avatar...that copy cat is a HUNK!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry your girls is going through this :C I'm glad it got diagnosed. We had an appaloosa filly that we bought that had EPM. She was only 7 months, and she passed away on our farm, only a couple days after it was diagnosed. We were heart broken. I really hope Sarah pulls through this, she's a strong girl!
Prayers for everybody :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. I have noticed that she is napping less during the day, so must be feeling at least a little better. And I have seen her napping standing up fine, before she would nap standing then just fall over. 

And thank you Hoosier Shadow. Copy Cat adores Sarah.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Here was a pic of her the other day. I shared it on facebook, but might as well share it here too. I was scratching her rump, which she loooves so was making the goofy face. Sometimes if I scratch her back she will scratch copy cat's lol.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm glad she's starting to feel better! I've been following this story and it just makes me so happy to hear! 

Adorable picture of her. She's so sweet!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So adorable!  Glad to hear she's feeling better!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww love that pic  I'm praying she continues to get better!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yesterday and today were not good days for her  Shes was napping most of the day and just looked miserable.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sarah is pretty much back to where we started. She is unable to get up without several attempts and is falling over again. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no...I am so very sorry.... :hug:  ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh man I'm so sorry Maggie  I hope and pray she pulls through this. Your doing everything you can for her, and I am sure she is grateful for all the love and care she gets from you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh no...i'm very sorry. I really hope and pray she can make a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear you (and Sarah) are going through this. My grandma had a 2 year old with EPM and it took a long time for her get over it, but she did. :grouphug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sarah must have fallen badley in the night. She doesn't want to put weight on her right hind and her haunch is all swollen. I don't have a good feeling about this  We were supposed to go away today, but I will be staying her, if she goes down I don't think she is getting up. I am waiting on the vet to call back....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry. I will be saying prayers for you :tears: ray: You have done so much for her-I want her to get better for you. I know what she means to you.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't know if she is just really smart or really lucky. She fell over next to the fence, and couldn't get up and ended up twisting around so that she was sitting on the fence like it was a hammock and bounced herself up. 
I did talk to the vet on the phone, basically said there is nothing he can do. From what I told him, he didn't think she has dislocated anythingor she wouldn't be able to bear any weight at all. I just gave her some bute and am waiting a bit for that to kick in so I can bring her up the hill to cold hose her.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She is doing better today. Gave her some more bute and she is getting around fine. 
Yesterday she napped for almost an hour and a half flat out. Copy Cat had went down once to check her, and she picked her head to sniff noses with him then layed back out again. Then he layed down next to her for a little bit. I wish I could have gotten a picture without disturbing them.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad she's looking better. I hope she keeps on that trend . . . .


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awww sweet copy cat and sarah-they are good friends now. Amazing the relationships that can form between animals. I pray she gets better and better for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is good to hear.. she is a bit better..... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Maggie I can just picture Copy Cat laying down with her ? So very sweet the friendship they've made. I hope and pray she continues to do better, your such a blessing in her life!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Copy and Sarah do have a really funny relationship. I have two bucklings in the field now, so Copy doens't hang out with her as much anymore, but I often see one going to check on the other and touching eachother. She doesn't seem like she cares for the younger bucklings much, she usually walks away for them if they get near her. 
Sarah seemed like she was feeling a little better today. She was grazing most of the day and I didn't see her napping as much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wonderful to hear Maggie  I'm glad even with the bucklings they check on each other. She sounds very content, can't ask for more than that. Such a sweet sweet girl.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to hear she was doing well today. That's great she has made such good friends with Copy. Too cute!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Talked to the vet about Sarah the other night. He just feels she was too far along when we got her and already damaged her brain. We stopped the marquis, at $190 a tube he felt we are just wasting our money at this point. She already gone through 5 tubes, so should have seen some type of improvement. 
She is still circling, but seems to get around fine to graze. She has been able to get up okay, which is one good thing. I think just the good grass is the account for that because she has put some weight on and more muscle tone. She is still falling over, seems like she is almost narcaleptic (sp?). 
So at this point I guess it just a wait and see. We are just going to let her have some time this summer to just wander and graze and hopefully not hurt herself.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

:sigh: So sad. I'm sorry to hear that she is not getting better but I am glad that you got her. At least she will know kindness and love and if you end up having her put down I am sure it will be in a humane manner and she will never know the horrors of a long trip to slaughter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I have so much hope for her . . . I really hope she gets well enough to be comfortable. . .


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll be praying for you and Shara........ ray: ray: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ray: :hug: 

Have you considered getting a second vet's opinion? Might be worth it to see what another vet has to say about her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How's Sarah doing Maggie? :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Shes still the same. Her biggest issue right now is her narcolepsy- which I did find out the epm causes. She keeps standing by the fence, then falls sleep and falls on it. She ripped our fence down again this morning and was down the road a ways just standing there in the ditch.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

What if you ran another fence made out of electric tape inside (like 4' inside) your regular fence. That way it it will keep her away of your main fence and if she does take the electric down she will still be contained?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Luvmygoaties I had thought about that, but then she will most likely fall and then be stuck in the alley between the two fences. The place she keeps getting out (where the ends of the two rolls of boxwire connect) is actually roped off. She must of somehow fell over onto the other side and then was stuck on that side for a while because it was quite muddy, then most likely fell again and got out. I can't keep any electric because she will fall and get stuck in it. I tried keeping the electric on once to train her to stand away from the fence, but did not work she managed to get a hind leg in it and was just standing there getting zapped. Its been weeks since the last time she messed the fence up last, but its really worrisome to leave her alone and wonder if shes fallen. Last time we were away for a long day I had someone come just to make sure she was still in the field. I just don't know what to do about it. If shes out on the road and gets hit by a car we will be liable for it. And not to mention I have goats in the field with her that she could let loose.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wanted to share a couple pics of Sarah. Even though she hasn't improved, her life isn't all bad! We went down to the creek yesterday, took us forever to get down there because we had to snack the whole way there and back lol. She looved the water, I ended up with rubber boots full of water from her dragging me in.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

That is wonderful! You are really making this final portion of her life time an amazing one. :hug: She looks definitely seems to be enjoying her adventure!
M.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks so happy.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

She looks great and so very happy. With your permision I would like to post link to this thread on the Yahoo Groups "MulesOnly" group. There are a lot of Mule lovers there that I think would love to read Sarah's saga.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I did find the group and join, but I am going to have to say no please don't share. I had posted on a horse forum about her and got a lot of slack that I had chose not to put her down. Apparently a lot of people felt like she wasn't worthy of being a rescue and putting any money into her because she was so old, and there were many younger animals I should have taken...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is awful! Some horse people really get to me! If you didn't take her who knows what could have happened to her! You are giving her a wonderful life! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrible....  they are not very nice people and they are not even worth being around.... we are here for you and Sarah....life is precious.... :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Sarah has gotten worse the last two days. I am having a hard time trying to decide what to do. She has a sore on her hip now from falling along with the ones on her hocks. I try to keep ointment on it, but she falls so often I'd need to do it 5 or 6 times a day. She fell on the gate last night and is is bowed way out in the middle. She just seems to be more confused, she spent almost the entire day and night in the corner of the field. I had to go get her and put her in the middle of the field several times yesterday just so she would graze but each time I'd go out and look she was in the corner again. Its almost like she thinks she is stuck there. She only wants to turn right, so there is a track around the outside of the field where she just keeps following the fence, which seems like she is walking more and more instead of grazing. I roped all the corners off so she can't get "stuck" in one place for too long. Her ears are just flopped to the sides most of time, she usually perks her ears forward when I call her... this morning she did not. I also say her fall this morning and she was laying there with her hind legs in one direction and her front in the other direction, she managed to flop herself on her side to get her legs going in them same direction, but then just layed out for over and hour and a half resting. Seems like she is so worn out, I imagine from the constant walking and not getting enough to eat. I don't know if its possibly just the horrible heat and humidity we have had the last couple days or that she is getting worse. 
I know I just keep hoping that just letting her be in the pature and giving her time to heal would help... but now he seems like she is worse again....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...  :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: That is such a difficult position to be in. We're here for you and Sarah...with whatever you choose to do for her. :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Poor old girl was inside the corner I had roped off this morning, she was just standing there waiting to let back out. She did at least perk up when she saw me coming to rescue her. 
She is looking quite thin  She as standing by the water trough and I put a flake of alfalfa next to it and she couldn't even get herself turned to get it, I had to move her over to it myself. Her body just doesn't do what her brain wants it to. She just had this glazed over look when she was standing there before I moved her, she didn't even react when I was petting her. I know I can't let her suffer, but I just can't bring myself to pick up the phone and call the vet either.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, I am so glad she has such a caring person to look after her! :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:sigh: Poor girl. :hug: I think you'll know when/if "the time" is right...you've really done so awesome with her. I will be praying. ray:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She was able to graze more yesterday and I saw her under her tree relaxing instead of standing in the corner. She as pretty happy to see me last night when I went to take her fly mask off and wanted her face rubbed. Its good to see her actually acknoledge me. She is still walking the fences a lot though and her hind end is pretty uncoordinated.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry about your girl. I'll pray for wisdom in this situation. I have to say, though, that you sound like a wonderful owner, and she probably couldn't be any happier with anyone else <3


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

My husband talked to the vet this morning, he is coming to end Sarah's suffering tomorrow. I called yesterday after seeing the blood dripping down her legs from her falling again. She wouldn't even take her favorite treat from me when I went to get her to clean her up, she acted like she had no idea I was even there. Its been an aweful morning, we just spend time crying and petting Sarah. I can't help but feel guilty for the decision, but I know that is me being selfish and wanting her here. And I feel a little guilty at the same time waiting so long and letting her get such bad sores... but I just kept hoping for some miracle that she would be okay I guess :sigh: Shes hurting herself so much now, I can't wait until she hurts herself so bad and needs the vet right away... I just can't go that to her. This morning she was so happy to see us, it makes it hard, like we made the wrong choice. But then shes falling at least 4 or 5 times a day and then takes to many tries to get up and struggles so hard  I am so sad for her, and at the same time so angry at the person that had her. They knew she was sick when they sent her to the auction. They could have given her away sooner to someone that could have helped her instead of sending her off to get themselves a buck. I just wish so bad we could have gotten her soon enough to help her. I can't change what happened in the past though. Sarah had 4 good months here just eating and spending time with the goats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:tears: :hug:
That is always a hard decision, but especially when you have already fought so hard. I pray that God will give you (and Sarah) peace.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think you're making the right, but the hardest, decision. I am so glad she had a wonderful owner like you to take care of her and show her she is loved :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:tears: I'm sorry you have to let her go but am glad she is with people who love her and care enough to give her away out. She loves you don't ever forgot that. You and your hubby have been a blessing to her in her last months. Her old "owners" should be ashamed. Donkeys and mules are long lived animals and she would have had plenty more years ahead with simple care and someone like you who would have caught it sooner.
I learned last month that a friends 4 yr. old paint has epm and has been going thru the treatment for 43 days now. Mann has a couple of good days then 3-4 bad days. His owners have moved but have had to keep him at the old place because he can't travel the 60 miles yet. His people are doing 120 miles a day to give him his treatment. They are trying so hard and are giving him every chance as long as he continues to want to fight. Hugs to you, hubby, Sarah and her animals friends. You will see her again. :hug: No doubt about it. She'll wait for you. BTW, tell her if she see's my lamb, Lilly, I love her and miss her.
Gina & Treasure the mule


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I am so sorry.  :hug: My heart goes out to you and your family. You did all you could for her.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I am so glad Sarah had you these last 4 months. She has probably been shown more love these last 4 months than she has been shown in years. :hug: :hug: :hug: to you and to Sarah.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry  I know it must be absolutely awful going through this, and I just don't know what to say... except that you have done all that you could, you've put so much into her and tried to help her, and I am sure she feels blessed to know such love and kindness. She'll run in heaven now, free of her pain and the suffering that the disease has caused, she'll be free of it, and she'll have you to thank for that


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you for your kinds words. Its so hard loosing someone you love so much, but I know now she is in a better place and is finally able to run and eat grass whenever she wants too. I miss her a lot already, I don't know how many times yesterday I started to stop whatever I was doing so I could go check on her and make sure she hadn't fallen on the fence... and then I'd remember she wasn't there anymore. I don't think she will ever be forgotten by anyone here, she was such a sweet and loving animal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry...you tried so hard....it has to be devastating....  :hug:


----------

